# Air to Air in conjunction with air to water?



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey I been really wanting to run an air to air intercooler in conjunction with the air to water one we have already.
I was curious if anyone has tried this?
I ran an ebay special on a 350whp car previously and worked wonderfully on both my car and a friends who was making around 100-150whp more than I even was, so cost of a core isnt really an issue and I can fabricate my own charge pipes, so I'm very tempted to give it a try and see what happens.
Ideally getting a custom tune with it at the same time, but having made a custom discharge pipe and the factory sensor being fine, i'm wondering if it would run ok even without a tune..


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm considering a smallish backdoor style air to air to minimize piping, and I'm considering mounting it behind the top grill where the VW emblem is.. just have a little core sitting behind the grill.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Very crude drawing and also not my engine bay, but tried to show the piping path and where i would want the core.
Hot air comes out the turbo outlet shown in red, goes into the front mount intercooler, out the other side shown in blue, hopefully nice and chilly, then into the throttle body which is the green circle.

Maybe it adds a split second of lag and a very small amount of weight, but hoping the payoff is much cooler air.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Cramps the intake options, but I wouldnt use anything more than 2.5" for the charge pipes and keep the intake 3", but would probably have to either keep it short or find a way to run it without hitting the other pipes.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Maybe I'm forgetting or missing something, but I would think the air to air and air to water at the same time would compliment each other 🤷‍♂️❄💨💦


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

How much power are you making? Air to water is only really needed if you are having high AIT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

it comes with air to water


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

so this would be running an air to air in conjunction with the factory air to water.


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

Ohh I didn’t notice this was a 1.4. I guess my question is why. You aren’t going to see a real world Benefit especially at stock power levels. You can only cool the air so much anyways. Additional cooling is required when pushing past stock levels on certain cars since your increase air velocity + other variables which increase temp. You reach a heat soak situation more quickly. Plus you want your Intercooler track to be as short and as straight as posible adding additional plumbing for the air to air would just add unneeded turbulence. 

Edit: sorry I reread and you said you plan on getting a tune but even so the factory air to air Intercooler will suffice. If you plan on upgrading to a larger turbo then yeah a air to air would be the move. Adding an air to in-cooler won’t hurt anything and is cool but it will give you little return unless you plan to push the car hard past a stage 1 tune I’d say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Makes sense, I was hoping for more consistent power levels I guess and possibly a little cooler air. I am running a stage 1+ tune with some additional bolt ons like big bore turbo inlet and custom discharge pipe to 2.5" fully.


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

PTag said:


> Makes sense, I was hoping for more consistent power levels I guess and possibly a little cooler air. I am running a stage 1+ tune with some additional bolt ons like big bore turbo inlet and custom discharge pipe to 2.5" fully.


I gotcha that's pretty sweet. Do a few pulls then log blocks 134 Intake air Temp and 003 RPM (These could be incorrect for the 1.4 but you can look it up if they are). If you can get some numbers together then you'll be able to see if there is room for improvement or not.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Is there any free data logging software for these cars?
I have the cable from Unitronic and the map is flashed onto my ecu so I didn't think there was data logging capability with their product.

I miss my Cobb Accessport lol  (former subaru guy)


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

PTag said:


> Is there any free data logging software for these cars?
> I have the cable from Unitronic and the map is flashed onto my ecu so I didn't think there was data logging capability with their product.
> 
> I miss my Cobb Accessport lol  (former subaru guy)


The most common logging software is vcds but it paid it does have a lite version but functionality is limited. VCDS is the most useful vag software since it has diagnostic, logging, adaptation etc. As far as free it depends, what year is your car? Overall though vcds is a great investment.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

2017 Jetta se 1.4t


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I appreciate the help and info 👍🏻


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

If you play on keeping the car and potentially having other vw I’d get vcds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Potentially a year from now the goal is to be in an Audi or Bmw, any idea if it's useable with Audi's? I'm guessing not with the bmw..


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I will look into vcds today as well, thank you for the info


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

For sure and Yes it works with all Volkswagen audi group cars not bmw though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

PTag said:


> Is there any free data logging software for these cars?
> I have the cable from Unitronic and the map is flashed onto my ecu so I didn't think there was data logging capability with their product.
> 
> I miss my Cobb Accessport lol  (former subaru guy)


You can head over to getunitronic.com/beta to enroll in the beta program of our UniLogger that we've incorporated into the UniConnect+ software/cable. If you it doesn't automatically find a logging profile for your ECU, reach out to [email protected]onic.com and our team will gladly assist you with it.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank you I appreciate it!


----------

